# Drink of Choice..



## MedicPrincess (Aug 19, 2005)

So, what is your fav???  So as to not make it to complicated...I did not put any Diet on there...SO if you only drink diet, pick that brand.

Notice, Beer is not a choice!!!!


----------



## Phridae (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Aug 19 2005, 03:34 PM
> *
> Notice, Beer is not a choice!!!! *


  :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 19, 2005)

Good Ole Coke for me.


----------



## Luno (Aug 19, 2005)

> *Notice, Beer is not a choice!!!! *


 I couldn't agree more, when beer is available, there is no other choice.... B)


----------



## Firechic (Aug 19, 2005)

I gave up soda....but my favorite will always be Cherry Coke!   yum


----------



## ma2va92 (Aug 19, 2005)

were is the water


----------



## emtbass (Aug 19, 2005)

how the hell can you give up cokes.. well for me dr. pepper.. .I have tried, and I just cannot do it


----------



## CodeSurfer (Aug 19, 2005)

I gave up soda too... good ole water or iced tea for me.


----------



## emtbass (Aug 19, 2005)

Really how the hell do you do that?  tips please... I have tried many times, and I know I could get in better shape if I stop drinking dr pepper, but I have been unsucessful so far.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 19, 2005)

I stopped keeping it the house and got rasperry tea. I don't drink much soda, but my husband had a real problem with Mt. Dew & Coke. Regular ice tea didn't work but the rasberry flavored did. No clue why. I had to give up coffee a few years back, that was hard, I actually went through withdrawl for that.


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 19, 2005)

Jose Cuervo Classico! :lol: (Its not beer.)

Ok if I ABSOLUTELY had to drink non-alcoholic beverage, it would be vanilla coke.

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Aug 19 2005, 03:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol:  :lol: 
Good one, Luno!


----------



## ipscscott (Aug 20, 2005)

What?! No orange Kool-Aid??? Whasup with that??? 








Almost as bad as no beer!


----------



## Rangat (Aug 20, 2005)

I quite enjoy CocaCola Fanta Orange or Grape... Very nice-
I think it resembles your orange soda?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok...first of all..WATER???  isn't that the first ingredient in every soda???

Second...HOW could I have forgot Koolaid!!!!!  I LOVE KOOLAID!!! Especially, when we are making a gallon jug of it and mix a couple flavors....Orange/Cherry or Grape/Cherry or Lemonade/Strawberry....YUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!

Jose Cuervo Classic-  The first allergic reaction I had to alcohol came from Too-kill-ya.  It was ugly....haven't been able to drink that in years.

But look at the results....DR PEPPER RULES!!!!


----------



## daemonicusxx (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtbass_@Aug 19 2005, 07:46 PM
> * how the hell can you give up cokes.. well for me dr. pepper.. .I have tried, and I just cannot do it *


 When on the box i used to drink cokes all day long. more dr. pepper than anything. recently i started drinking that green tea stuff. i quite like it, havent had a soda in weeks. they actually sell something called RXHealth. disclaimer states it is in no way meant to treat any ailments. highly likely that it was the placebo effect but i could swear that that cold went away quicker than most. i can see a slight weight loss though. depending on which dialysis center im at!!


----------



## ECC (Aug 20, 2005)

Coke...it mixes real well with either Jack or Rum!


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 20, 2005)

one alcoholic beverage I dont touch is the Jagermeister. That stuff made me puke my toenails up, but of couse I had been drinking Jose, vodka, rum, beer, whiskey, and a host of other beverages along with it.   

But never again will I drink the german stuff.

-Cap'n


----------



## Firechic (Aug 21, 2005)

> *how the hell can you give up cokes.. well for me dr. pepper.. .I have tried, and I just cannot do it
> *



emtbass....   GET PREGNANT!!!!   LOLOLOLOL

That's how I gave up drinking Cherry Coke, drinking my favorite Gin n tonic and smoking those Marlboros!!  
Seriously, get pregnant and you'll stop all of it!   :lol:


----------



## ECC (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Aug 20 2005, 11:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That is not the solution for EVERYONE


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 21, 2005)

I absolutely love sprite.. I can have a few cans a day w/out endangering my sugar levels. The perfect thirst quencher, second to that I'd say lemon gatorade.


----------



## vtemti (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Aug 21 2005, 02:07 AM
> * I absolutely love sprite.. I can have a few cans a day w/out endangering my sugar levels. The perfect thirst quencher, second to that I'd say lemon gatorade. *


 and it also goes good with Canadian Club


----------



## Jon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rangat_@Aug 20 2005, 05:23 AM
> * I quite enjoy CocaCola Fanta Orange or Grape... Very nice-
> I think it resembles your orange soda?
> 
> ...


 I know Fanta has been a world-wide hing for years.... Locally, it seems that Coke is now selling Fanta Orange as it's brand of orange soda... I think they used to sell Minite Maid Orange Soda....   tastes about the same...


----------



## Jon (Aug 22, 2005)

as for Dr. Pepper.... where I work security, one of the employees collects Dr. Pepper cans..... because all the "non-name" soda brands sel something almost the same.... 

Mr Pibb - similar, but diferent

als:
Dr. Thunder
Mr. Pepper
lots of others... they are all similar to Dr. Pepper in name and apperence...

Jon


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 22, 2005)

What about Dr. Duck, which is a Clover Valley brand of Dr. Pepper (found in most Dollar General stores).

-Cap'nPanic B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 22, 2005)

I noticed Jolt was left off the list...what up with that?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 22, 2005)

They still make that???  I guess that would fall under the "Anything else" choice....as would Beer, Water (blech!), Tequila, Fanta, Jagermeister, and what in the WORLD is DR DUCK????  THAT is just wierd!! :unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Aug 22 2005, 01:01 PM
> * I noticed Jolt was left off the list...what up with that? *


 That stuff gives me the shakes. It'd be easier to take a couple Vivarin with your morning cup of Coffee.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Aug 22 2005, 01:42 PM
> * what in the WORLD is DR DUCK???? *


 It's a Store Brand of Doctor Pepper.

It's like you go into WalMart or SAMS and find beverages with their name on the lable, i.e. Brand Name Products. It may be the same exact beverage, just a different name. 

Such as:

7Up
Dr. Pepper
Mountain Dew

Generic Brand Name "clones" are:

Twist Up
Dr. Thunder
Mountain Lightning


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 22, 2005)

Most of those are ok, but I never understood why the generic cokes always taste liket hey have vinegar in them. Or is it just me?

Actually for soda, Wal mart makes a grapefruit soda that id delish. I'm not a grapefruit fan, but that stuff is great plain & with booze.


----------



## emtbass (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like Dr. Pepper is the drink of choice.  Heck Yeah.  I would be lost without dr. pepper... REALLY


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 23, 2005)

I love a good cold coke after a crappy call at 0300, but SERIOUSLY, the BEST drink?  Its a toss between a strong cup of Folgers or a frosty pint of Guinness.  the rest is just crap....


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 25, 2005)

*Actually, my preferred beverage is COFFEE.....followed by Mountain Dew....so much for healthy drinks eh?*


----------



## Jon (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@Aug 23 2005, 03:48 PM
> * a strong cup of Folgers *


 Did anyone see the new Folgers Firehouse ad????

  :lol:


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 28, 2005)

I didnt Jon, and now I feel like some kind of joke-reject since you didnt copy-paste...


----------

